# I could use some help on a range hood…



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> Why not just raise that thing up out of harms way?
> 
> From that picture I don't get the view problem.
> 
> ...


Gus, that is where I want to go! I’m concerned about CFM for a raised unit (how big should it be). I’m concerned about good light at the cooking surface (not adequate – but good). I’m concerned about being able to reach the controls once I raise it up. I’m concerned about capture of smoke and stuff at a raised height. That’s all I’m looking for here. 
If I knew the answers to those questions, I think I could have a custom unit built that would work. I just don’t know what to ask for in the custom unit.


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

What would be cool is to design a hood thats a sleeve system. Like a periscope how it slides down when needed then pushed back up out of the way.
If the HO needs to use it they slide it down to the height needed the when done they push it up out of the way.
Connect it to cable, pulley and electric motor with a switch on the island.

Sometimes you need to ask- what would McGyver do?:laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

mski said:


> What would be cool is to design a hood thats a sleeve system. Like a periscope how it slides down when needed then pushed back up out of the way.


I actually once saw, but wasn't involved in the installation of, something like that. It was a downdraft dealy that actually arose from the countertop like some sort of leviathan's snout, sucked air until its job was done, and then subsided into the depths. Cool but weird. And expensive.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> I actually once saw, but wasn't involved in the installation of, something like that. It was a downdraft dealy that actually arose from the countertop like some sort of leviathan's snout, sucked air until its job was done, and then subsided into the depths. Cool but weird. And expensive.


Those are pop up down drafts, I have used them several times not expensive less than $1k, can have remote fan or attached fan. Draws air in higher than Jenn air d/d usually no effect on gas flame.

A higher cfm fan adds more noise to the room and most people don't watch tv while cooking they glance at it and do more listening. The higher the fan the wider it has to be. 

To OP-A consult with a kitchen designer or even better a CKD would be better since they deal with this many more times than a remodeling contractor does. Seeing that you are a season professional with 30 years of experience you already knew that.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

mski said:


> What would be cool is to design a hood thats a sleeve system. Like a periscope how it slides down when needed then pushed back up out of the way.
> If the HO needs to use it they slide it down to the height needed the when done they push it up out of the way.
> Connect it to cable, pulley and electric motor with a switch on the island.
> 
> Sometimes you need to ask- what would McGyver do?:laughing:


Like in Post #3 of this thread?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> I actually once saw, but wasn't involved in the installation of, something like that. It was a downdraft dealy that actually arose from the countertop like some sort of leviathan's snout, sucked air until its job was done, and then subsided into the depths. Cool but weird. And expensive.


Like in Post #4 of this thread?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

rrk said:


> To OP-A consult with a kitchen designer or even better a CKD would be better since they deal with this many more times than a remodeling contractor does. Seeing that you are a season professional with 30 years of experience you already knew that.


I’ve posted this on a design forum as well. Seems all the CKD’s take cover when you want to do something outside the box. The only responses on that forum are from design-build remodelers. The tread parallels this one.

One of the guys on the other forum builds his own and is suggesting 1200 CFM  Largest I’ve ever spec’d and installed was 900. 1200 may lift the food off the cooking surface :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Like in Post #4 of this thread?



Like this one?:

http://www.mieleusa.com/usa/cooking...ts&fourthL=Ventilation Hoods&fifthL=Products&


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Gus, that is where I want to go! I’m concerned about CFM for a raised unit (how big should it be). I’m concerned about good light at the cooking surface (not adequate – but good). I’m concerned about being able to reach the controls once I raise it up. I’m concerned about capture of smoke and stuff at a raised height. That’s all I’m looking for here.
> If I knew the answers to those questions, I think I could have a custom unit built that would work. I just don’t know what to ask for in the custom unit.


 I live with a 36" Venta-Hood Island liner over a 30" range.

I placed it 76" above finished floor, a full 40" above the range, for the same reasons being discussed here. 

I'm sure it could have been a bit higher and still work fine. The lighting is fantastic and we rarely ever have the fan on high.

All I'm saying is that the easy way is hard enough sometimes. I would discuss with the owners the benefits of raising the hood they have to height that clears heads and opens views. 

No, the hood will not work quite as good if it was 42" above the range but I'm here to say that I know for a fact that it would work pretty damn good.

Oh and by the way, don't turn that thing on when there is a fire in the fireplace. Thats a whole story unto itself :laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> I live with a 36" Venta-Hood Island liner over a 30" range.
> 
> I placed it 76" above finished floor, a full 40" above the range, for the same reasons being discussed here.
> 
> ...


Gus, do you happen to know the CFM rating on your Vent-a-Hood?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I’ve posted this on a design forum as well. Seems all the CKD’s take cover when you want to do something outside the box. The only responses on that forum are from design-build remodelers. :laughing:


Luckily I have a good designer who just saved me from a major headache. Some if not most French door fridges cannot be placed next to a wall oven or anything else that extends past 25" from the wall. Some of the newer appliances have very deep handles (3"-4" past the oven door )and the fridge door will hit it when open


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Gus, do you happen to know the CFM rating on your Vent-a-Hood?



It seems to be 550cfm

http://www.ventahood.com/hoodmodels_specs.jsp?id=50


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Like in Post #3 of this thread?


Didnt click the link but since you mentioned it, went back and clicked and sure, kinda of, maybe, sort of, yes.:blush:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Have you checked the existing duct work to see what the maximum CFM is can handle is? Just trying to determine what you have to work with.


----------

